

EWG study analyzed 1,268 mobile cell phones radiation emissions. Find yours... - yu
http://www.ewg.org/cellphone-radiation/

======
yu
Apple iPhone, 3G, 3G S are mid to high.

    
    
      Top 10 make model with least radiation:
      1.Samsung Impression (SGH-a877) [AT&T]
      2.Motorola RAZR V8 [CellularONE]
      3.Samsung SGH-t229 [T-Mobile]
      4.Samsung Rugby (SGH-a837) [AT&T]
      5.Samsung Propel Pro (SGH-i627) [AT&T]
      6.Samsung Gravity (SGH-t459) [CellularONE, T-Mobile]
      7.T-Mobile Sidekick [T-Mobile]
      8.LG Xenon (GR500) [AT&T]
      9.Motorola Karma QA1 [AT&T]
      10.Sanyo Katana II [Kajeet]

------
onreact-com
"Data source: manufacturer"

Also the models seem pretty old. I'm from Europe so I guess some of them are
US only but not all.

